# Die letzte Seele (Kurzgeschichte zum Hören)



## Tamekks (5. Dezember 2012)

&#9658;Die letzte Seele,
Lysia war von Natur aus sehr neugierig, auch wenn Ihr verboten wurde in der alten Eiskronenzitadelle zu spielen, so nahm sie doch immer wieder reis aus, um das alte Gemäuer zu betreten. Doch in einer Nacht war sie in den auf dem ersten Blick verlassenen Gebäude nicht allein, denn irgendwer brauchte Lysias Hilfe!

&#9658;Geschrieben und Gelesen von: Tamekks

&#9658;”Mein persönlicher Abschluss von Wrath of the Lichking. Die letzte Frage die mich beschäftigt hatte”

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=twvwgkLsZbs


----------



## LetsEinfallslos002 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe bisher nichts geschrieben weil ich dachte dafür ist Kritik,egal wie sie gemeint ist,beleidigend.Es ist zu gut.Nur damit du es weißt


----------



## Tamekks (8. Dezember 2012)

Danke, das höre ich gern!


----------

